# Tshirt stuff.



## RMThompson (Jul 2, 2008)

So, I've been doing product work for www.snorgtees.com for over a year now. Here are todays results. The idea here is NOT for the tshirts to be displayed in any particular way, but for the model to look like she is just naturally wearing the shirt - ALMOST like a snapshot of the image.

I should also mention that the image of the shirt is always displayed in the center of the shots, so its ok if the shirt is 100% readable, as long as its still MOSTLY shown.

Just wanted to get some C&C or tips from anyone whose done any of these shots, Ive got a lot more model experience then product experience, so I tend to focus more on the model.

My setup is simple, a D50 with a 50mm 1.8. I bounce the SB800 off of a reflector board or just the inside walls, never direct.


----------



## shorty6049 (Jul 2, 2008)

its so wierd because i always see the snorgtees ads on some of the websites i visit, and now i know who takes the pictures! as for C&C, they look pretty good to me, the last one seems a bit dark for my tastes. their models always look sorta (for lack of a better word) "bitchy" though... a lot of them seem to have this "dont cross me" look on their faces or something.

anyway, i digress... good job on the shots.


----------



## RMThompson (Jul 2, 2008)

LOL thats funny, because all the models I've worked with for them have been awesome.

I don't do ALL their shots, but about 60 percent or so of the shots on the female side are mine... and its growing monthly! 

Thanks. That one IS dark, you're right. I'll edit it some.


----------



## shorty6049 (Jul 2, 2008)

yeah, i'm sure they're nice people, i just get this weird feeling when i see some of them, like that middle one, for example, gives me an uneasy feeling, just from how her expression is... i dont know... i tend to overthink things


----------



## eravedesigns (Jul 3, 2008)

I either get this nice sex appeal from some of the photos on snorgtees or I get what shorty is talking about with the whole don't talk to me. Not your fault though they are still great. Only thing I might do if your up to it is use a fill flash thats very diffused and mixed in with the natural light to make the models pop out more and the T shirts too. What you got is fine and works but to me I think some extra lighting would make them fantastic.


----------



## RMThompson (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks. I've used a fill flash a FEW times, and they don't make it onto the site, I think they look a little over processed for them then.

It is amazing, seeing my pictures all over the internet. Friends and family always email me "hey I saw your pic on myspace!"

lol


----------

